# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Ура товарищи! То о чём молились вайшнавы свершилось =) Виза по прилету

## Гаурачандра дас

С сегодняшнего дня не обязательно мотаться по визовым центрам!
Прошла новость, что заявку на визу можно оформить online и там же оплатить консульский сбор $60

https://indianvisaonline.gov.in/Visa_VOA/tvoa.html

Пока сайтик глючит. Но мне удалось туда попасть.
Заполняем анкету, оплачиваем, и в течении 72ч. на почту должно упасть разрешение.
Распечатываем, и берем с собой. Всё!

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Да, теперь хотелось бы практическое подтверждение  :smilies:

----------


## Гаурачандра дас

Исправлю ссылку.
https://indianvisaonline.gov.in/visa/

Если Господь позволит, проверю ближе к весне =)

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

и там пишут, что так можно только на месяц визу оформить.

----------


## Гаурачандра дас

> и там пишут, что так можно только на месяц визу оформить.


А я и не собираюсь там жить, ну по крайней мере пока.
А в Дхаму съездить, мне месяца за глаза хватит.

И еще вроде не больше двух раз в год можно делать такую визу.
Зато не вставая из за компа.

Ну а кому нужны мультивиза да более длинный срок, посольство же не закрывается ;-)

----------

